# Order Colgate Free Sample Now - Brush Kar Lo



## mrintech (Oct 22, 2008)

I found this site: *www.colgatepromotions.co.in/colgate_total/special/try-for-free-content.php

Order Colgate Free Sample Now - Bhai Log Brush Kar Lo


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 22, 2008)

Ordered


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 22, 2008)

Are they giving a toothbrush too?

On a serious note, I doubt if they are giving us some authentic toothpaste. I remember, when I was in std. 8th, colgate had conducted a free dental checkup in our school. They also distributed those small tubes(must be selling for Rs. 10-15 those days) of toothpaste. We found that half of the toothpaste were beyond their expiry date.

So it is possible that they have packed expired toothpastes and giving it away. So be warned, there is no free lunch in the world.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 22, 2008)

^LOL 
Nope Rohan 

BTW I am seeing an ad floating indicating the same free promotional offer on top of this thread.


----------



## mrintech (Oct 22, 2008)

If anyone has Doubt than Dusro ko Brush Karwa Dena


----------



## windchimes (Oct 22, 2008)

U guys remember a simllar Free Surf thread someone posted months back. I registered
and a "cho chweet" voice later (within 30 to 45 days)called and confirmed my address... But I havent yet received my free SURF....*emoticons.msn-beta.com/3d.Emoticons/Cry.gif


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hmmm.. It's better to stay alert & check the expiry date.


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 22, 2008)

windchimes said:


> U guys remember a simllar Free Surf thread someone posted months back. I registered
> and a "cho chweet" voice later (within 30 to 45 days)called and confirmed my address... But I havent yet received my free SURF....*emoticons.msn-beta.com/3d.Emoticons/Cry.gif


They will not call you now. They will archive all your contact details and then pester you when the sales are low.

Consider the example of ThinkDigit, in the upper-rightcorner, there are 4 links namely Logout, Edit profile, Subscribe to digit, and newsletter sign-up. For those who signed-up for newsletters, let me know how many 'newsletters' you received to date. I have received none. Probably, they are doing good in sales at the moment. But as they come down, expect your email address and contact details to be put to 'good use'.


----------



## windchimes (Oct 22, 2008)

You mean free sample is just an easy way to collect the contact of target group..?? Why an already established brand need to do this...?? Any business geeks here?


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 22, 2008)

windchimes said:


> You mean free sample is just an easy way to collect the contact of target group..?? Why an already established brand need to do this...?? Any business geeks here?


Yes, with time, sales and marketing strategies have also undergone change in their ways of implementation. This method has several advantages:
1. Sending emails is much easier than making camera-ready art and buying media
2. Email addresses are re-usable. They don't disappear with time.
3. People receiving emails have already expressed interest in your product. So its easy to get the sales pitch to them

Also, there are some disadvantages, primarily because internet penetration is not so great in India.

Do you remember how this brand called Pepsodent, and then Close-up affected the so called 'established' Colgate.

There was a time when Colgate had monopoly in toothpastes. The word Colgate was almost generic for toothpastes. Similar case is about Ujala- the fabric whitner from Jyothis Laboratories. It actually killed it competitor 'Robin blue' after a time when Robin was generic for whitners.

More on later, right now, have to leave. Bye.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks for the knowledge Rohan 

It's better to sign up such services with a junk ID.


----------



## trigger (Oct 22, 2008)

windchimes said:


> U guys remember a simllar Free Surf thread someone posted months back. I registered
> and a "cho chweet" voice later (within 30 to 45 days)called and confirmed my address... But I havent yet received my free SURF....*emoticons.msn-beta.com/3d.Emoticons/Cry.gif


 
but i got mine after a verification call..


----------



## mrintech (Oct 22, 2008)

^^^^

*what you got? and what was the offer? *


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 22, 2008)

This offer sucks... the girl in the surf excel was better looking. Here its just some lab-coat-wearing- - - thing.


----------



## amizdu (Oct 22, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> Are they giving a toothbrush too?
> 
> On a serious note, I doubt if they are giving us some authentic toothpaste. I remember, when I was in std. 8th, colgate had conducted a free dental checkup in our school. They also distributed those small tubes(must be selling for Rs. 10-15 those days) of toothpaste. We found that half of the toothpaste were beyond their expiry date.
> 
> So it is possible that they have packed expired toothpastes and giving it away. So be warned, there is no free lunch in the world.



When I was in 6th, some "dentists" came for a free dental check-up.
They had just a few dental instruments, and they used the same for each and everybody.
All of us made sure to wash our mouth throughly. Else, we might have got new infections.


----------



## windchimes (Oct 22, 2008)

vishalgupta said:


> but i got mine after a verification call..



*www.clipartof.com/images/thumbnail/1228.gif

Let me try some new washing powder.. Surf cheaters


----------



## mrintech (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey atleast tell what was the offer and what was the gift????


----------



## windchimes (Oct 22, 2008)

mrintech said:


> Hey atleast tell what was the offer and what was the gift????



MRINTECH 1KG OF pure...

*www.surfexcel.in/images/latest_2.jpg


----------



## mrintech (Oct 22, 2008)

lololololol

    

You are crying for surf?


----------



## windchimes (Oct 22, 2008)

mrintech said:


> lololololol
> 
> 
> 
> You are crying for surf?



nah..when "cho chweet" called for a confirmation of address and said we will be
giving you a "FREEEEE 1 Kg Surf." as if I won a 100 crore Jackpot,I started laughing..And probably she would have deleted my entry... cheaters everywhere... _ is laughing a crime ?_


----------



## mrintech (Oct 22, 2008)

No psychologically she thought you are flirting or lost your senses


----------



## windchimes (Oct 22, 2008)

mrintech said:


> No psychologically she thought you are flirting or lost your senses



No man wasn't flirting... but the way she let me know that I have "WON FREE SURF"..
I couldnt control laughter..just lasted 3 seconds maximum....  

WHERE IS MY FREE SURF.. *kiw.imgag.com/imgag/product/full/em/3148907f.gif???


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 22, 2008)

^^hahahha,..very nice crying boy......how did u post it in the forum ????


----------



## mrintech (Oct 22, 2008)

from here: *kiw.imgag.com/imgag/product/full/em/3148907f.gif


----------



## iMav (Oct 22, 2008)

Arre ghanta kuch milta hai! Kiya tha ek baar pehle bhi. Kuch nahi aaya.


----------



## paid (Oct 22, 2008)

^^+2 neither received Colgate Total sample nor Microsoft India's MS Office CD in promotion


----------



## trigger (Oct 23, 2008)

paid said:


> ^^+2 neither received Colgate Total sample nor Microsoft India's MS Office CD in promotion


don't know what's wrong with you people.. i have received all the stuff without any glitch..


----------



## windchimes (Oct 23, 2008)

vishalgupta said:


> don't know what's wrong with you people.. i have received all the stuff without any glitch..



because they knew they can easily fool you with old stock products... *www.clipartof.com/images/emoticons/xsmall2/1143_neener_neener_neener.gif 

just kidding... YOU ARE THE MAN..


----------



## Rohit Setia (Oct 23, 2008)

Are there any shipping charges for colgate or any other charges ? 

Is it completely free ?


----------



## shikhaonline (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't think that there is any shipping charges involved


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 24, 2008)

wow naabs,making good use of internet indeed.


----------



## mrintech (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## windchimes (Nov 2, 2008)

Waking this bit old thread to inform you that ...
I RECEIVED THAT FREE 1KG SURF YESTERDAY *www.lifeshore.com/smiley/data/media/2/3D_emoticon_79.gif

Interestingly I asked the courier guys the shipping charge and the Surf guys had to pay Rs170/- for the same. How good this ad campaign is and I wonder how they meet these costs..??


----------



## mrintech (Nov 2, 2008)

Congo

All your Crying become a total waste


----------



## satyamy (Nov 2, 2008)

see the white teeth


----------



## mrintech (Nov 2, 2008)

lol


----------



## windchimes (Nov 3, 2008)

satyamy said:


> see the white teeth



You brush your teeth with Surf..??


----------



## mrintech (Nov 3, 2008)

lol


----------

